# blingy bike clothing



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

My "LBS" (in quotes b/c it's about 30 miles away) had some catalogs for a truly gorgeous, Italian-style line of duds well out of my current price range.......but not out of range for my sister, who wants to get an idea for Christmas.

Forgot the name of it, but it would be fun to have something truly fashionable enough for off the bike as well as on. I have _practical _stuff coming out my ears.

Does this clothing line sound familiar to anyone? I keep forgetting the names of the more interesting labels just b/c there's no sense in torturing myself


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

Christine said:


> My "LBS" (in quotes b/c it's about 30 miles away) had some catalogs for a truly gorgeous, Italian-style line of duds well out of my current price range.......but not out of range for my sister, who wants to get an idea for Christmas.


Etxe Ondo?


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Definitely Etxe Ondo. The Rox jersey is a personal favorite of mine, and they make a really cute orange jacket that would look great with these (most flattering jeans ever):

http://www.vibetheboutique.com/detail.aspx?ID=4154

Contender in SLC has a ton of the Etxe Ondo women's clothing, and a lot of stylish biker girls that work there, too. They can definitely steer you in the right direction.

Cheers,
C


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

chuky said:


> Definitely Etxe Ondo. The Rox jersey is a personal favorite of mine


Agreed. Christine, Team Estrogen carries a little bit of Etxe Ondo, including the overtly cool Rox jersey. They might be faster than a special order from your LBS.

Merry merry!


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

oooh, skull and bunny jeans! :thumbsup: If they make me look like *that*, I'd say they're nice and flattering!  

Exte Ondo, huh? Sounds unanimous. Off to Google I go......thanks!


----------



## ohpossum (Dec 19, 2003)

chuky said:


> ....these (most flattering jeans ever):
> 
> http://www.vibetheboutique.com/detail.aspx?ID=4154
> 
> ...


Sweet Fancy Moses!!! $185??!! Think of the gear you could get with that!

A couple of King headsets (even the Pink ones)
_or_
A front King iso hub and some change left over for dinner and a movie
_or_
A little more than half of a Pike 454 U-Turn Air
_or_
Two and a half "Biker Chick" jerseys
_or_
9.25 Deore Deraileurs 
_or_ 
370 Kalloy Stems

ok, maybe you wouldn't want the last one, but still!!

op


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Christine said:


> oooh, skull and bunny jeans! :thumbsup: If they make me look like *that*, I'd say they're nice and flattering!


I don't know what you look like now, but the woman in those jeans looked like crap. Hipless, starved crap. And the low rise look makes everyone's ass look too flat.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

that bunny on the pocket reminds me of Frankie in Donnie Darko...


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

She may look like crap, but if you have the junk in the trunk, those jeans make it look good. Flat asses aren't a feature of female athletes.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

I love the irony of having someone explain to me that expensive clothes aren't worth it, by telling me I should use the money on Chris King product instead. Ah, priorities.

Frankly, I prefer FSA Orbit Xtreme Pro headsets, they don't creak when used with long travel forks. 
(Plus I have lots of money left over for overpriced pants).



Cheers,
C


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Heh. You're going to look funny unloading a bike with 370 stems at the trailhead... with no pants on.:crazy:

JMH



ohpossum said:


> Sweet Fancy Moses!!! $185??!! Think of the gear you could get with that!
> 
> A couple of King headsets (even the Pink ones)
> _or_
> ...


----------



## ohpossum (Dec 19, 2003)

chuky said:


> I love the irony of having someone explain to me that expensive clothes aren't worth it, by telling me I should use the money on Chris King product instead. Ah, priorities.
> 
> Frankly, I prefer FSA Orbit Xtreme Pro headsets, they don't creak when used with long travel forks.
> (Plus I have lots of money left over for overpriced pants).
> ...


Ah, but King stuff will never go out of style. Those jeans? Not so much.. 

Yes, priorities..

$185 = 2.31 Orbit Xtreme Pro headsets. In 5 years, look at the headset and the jeans (assuming they haven't disintegrated) and tell me which was the best buy.

Good thing we're not talking about expensive jeans though..

op


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

ohpossum said:


> Ah, but King stuff will never go out of style.


 I guess that is all a matter of opinon.

My point is that I don't see the value in CK, you don't see the value in the things I like. To each his own, eh?

I do have a few five year-old FSA headsets - still going stong and working perfectly... Jeans, I go through them like crazy and enjoy every minute of it. I probably won't bother sharing my collection of ridiculous shoes with MTBR - ya'll just won't get it.

You can take the girl out of LA, but...

Cheers,
C


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

chuky said:


> I probably won't bother sharing my collection of ridiculous shoes with MTBR


Mmmmm... Shoes. No, I don't have lots, but I sure do like them. I'm too practical to have a bazillion, seeing as I live in an area that has no where to wear such things. Maybe I need to travel more.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Thank you so much. I've been looking for something a bit more interesting for our racks. Now to convince the boys in the shop that I need to order some for me...


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Definitely have EO show you their line. It is amazing and the fabrics are like nothing else I have ever seen in bike clothing - super technical and obviously very high quality when you have a chance to handle a few pieces. 

The fellow who designs the clothing (in Northern Spain) started at Dior, I believe. The clothes are nice on the hanger, but even better on a rider - I get a lot of compliments whenever I wear my EO stuff - it is designed to be beautiful, flattering and not trendy. 

I like to think of them as the Hermes of cycling clothing.

I have noticed that the women at Contender often wear the clothing as casual wear - I bet that doesn't hurt sales...

Cheers,
C


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

SLC isn't exactly a nightlife paradise, either. I just wear my hot shoes to the grocery store and stitch-n-*****. 

Cheers,
C


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm just tired of looking frumpy my entire life, that's all. And I've got perfectly fine components on my bike- the whole point of buying a Blur is to avoid the need (though not the desire  ) to upgrade constantly.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

chuky said:


> I do have a few five year-old FSA headsets - still going stong and working perfectly... Jeans, I go through them like crazy and enjoy every minute of it. I probably won't bother sharing my collection of ridiculous shoes with MTBR - ya'll just won't get it.


Ahh some of us will get it.


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

If only I had some $$$ to burn............


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

yes, but you are a special case...

we did our first skate ski today - utah is very different from LA. 

Cheers,
C


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

I so understand. The baggy jersey, ill-fitting shorts and saggy socks are a no-go.

When I was still racing, it was very important to me to be "put together". Not only is it a better way to represent the team, but I always felt like if I looked fast, I was going to ride even faster, especially in TTs, which are all about head-games anyway. Never underestimate the ability of the pimp factor to add fast to your sass.


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

shoot, that's a new wheelset almost...don't get mud on them, and be sure to dry clean...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

chuky said:


> * Never underestimate the ability of the pimp factor to add fast to your sass.*


that is so freakin' awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Oh, sorry. When I saw "blingy" in the title I was thinking anodized metal and stuff like what's attached. Sorry for the mix up. 

:devil:


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

formica said:


> that is so freakin' awesome. :thumbsup:


That belief is why people buy Calvin Klein headsets. OH I mean Chris King.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't know, looks like the metal loops would catch on your belt buckle... and I don't shave my chest so uncomfortable hair-pull could be an issue.

But it would probably be okay for off-the-bike use.

JMH



AndrewTO said:


> Oh, sorry. When I saw "blingy" in the title I was thinking anodized metal and stuff like what's attached. Sorry for the mix up. :devil:


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

It's not like it makes sense to replace everything I own with _couture_...especially not for mtb. Would simply be nice to have a stylish piece or two that looks good off the bike.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

chuky said:


> Never underestimate the ability of the pimp factor to add fast to your sass.


Even some of us guys get it. But only from good teachers.


----------



## cowgirlonwheels (Nov 23, 2004)

You should check out Sheila Moon. A friend of mine gave me one of their brochures a while back and they're definately blingy. Cute stuff www.sheilamoon.com


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Just took a look at the Swobo site and realized it's pretty damn cool.......that steel blue cold-weather jersey is sweet. And oh so practical :cornut: 

Keep the suggestions coming. I finished 95% of my (online) holiday shopping last night so I get to do some more for myself now.


----------



## cowgirlonwheels (Nov 23, 2004)

SheBeest has some cute stuff this year. http://shebeest.com/

Too bad She Beest and Sheila Moon's sites don't do their clothes justice though. I have seen both in person and their catalogs and they look much better than their websites. Also, Trek has some new cute stuff this year and it's made in the US!

You don't see that too often. Swobo is a really cool company also though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

i dunno. for cold weather gear, the wife looks *super HOT* in Under Armor gear.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

photo evidence


----------

